# Indian



## Rusty72 (Nov 4, 2021)

Here's one I'm almost done with !


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 4, 2021)

FAB ulous!


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 4, 2021)

Very nice got any before pics?


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 4, 2021)

WOW! That's awesome! That Bell is outstanding 😎👍


----------



## nick tures (Nov 4, 2021)

nice job !!


----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 5, 2021)

Here are some !


----------



## Rides4Fun (Nov 5, 2021)

Wow, what a beautiful transformation you did with your project.  Your effort really really paid off!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks for sharing  😀  .................................. those Indians  😛  😛  😛   Just Beautiful  😎


----------

